# Dead Cylinder (fuel injection?)



## revosmail (Apr 30, 2009)

I have what appears to be a dead cylinder on my 87 nissan VG30/V6, the plug is getting a spark, you can definitely hear the missing and when I pull the wire for this cylinder there's no change in sound. I'm thinking it may be the fuel injection possible, any ideas anybody and can anybody tell me how to ck the fuel injection?
I realize I need to ck the compression also.

Thanks,
Steve 

87 Nissan D21 SE V6


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check the codes...


also check the electrical source to that injector..


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

check cylinder compression, check that injector is receiving a signal from the ECU with a noid light, listen to injector for actuation, tap on it just in case it's sticking, swap injector with a good cylinder if still in doubt!


----------



## revosmail (Apr 30, 2009)

*Fuel Injections*

I have a good service manual in electronic format I just dont have the fuel injection chapter and it's something i havent worked on or can find in a typical Chilton manual, I have not problem working on the injection with a manual it's just something I have never worked on before.

Maybe I can find some diagrams on the internet for the fuel injection, anybody got one?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

ohm out the injector. IIRC it should be like 60 - 80 ohms.


----------



## revosmail (Apr 30, 2009)

*Throttle body injection not individual injectors*

My VG30 V6 fuel injection is the full throttle body type not individual injectors, so how in the world do I test that, and it's just one cylinder that is dead?

thanks fella's the tech tips here...

Steve


----------



## revosmail (Apr 30, 2009)

dvdswanson - would be great if I could get you to send or post the chapters EC and MA on the Nissan manual 
[email protected]


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been trying to send the EC and MA but having problems with work email. EC is too big to send from here. will try to get it sent ASAP


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

If youv'e got TB injection the only way a cylinder can be dead is through ignition problems or no compression! Check your plug and wires please and perform a compression test!


----------

